

Majority of both Drivers and VCs are Above Average - cwan
http://www.genuinevc.com/archives/2010/01/majority_of_bot.htm

======
daniel-cussen
Good article, webpage could use work. The font is too small.

~~~
semanticist
I've become utterly reliant on Readability
(<http://lab.arc90.com/experiments/readability/>) recently. Too many web sites
have tiny tiny text, or worse: tiny tiny grey text on a white background.
Quick click on the Readability bookmarklet and it's all sorted.

